# Peoria or Bloomingto, IL need any help?



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

The snow missed us in St. Louis and I'm itching to push some white stuff.
Also have 500lb bumper salt spreader. F350 w/8' Western Pro straight.

Got a friend also interested with a Meer 7.5' plow and spreader.

We're about 3 hours south according to the Google Maps, with clear roads.
Tim. prsport


----------

